# It's never a dull day when you got two dogs.



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 14, 2013)

August in Florida. Hot muggy rain at least once a day and if you stop and look you realy can see everything growing. Grass , bushes , trees and rust.
I'm back in the corner of the yard trying to clean the fence line when I come across a 10 lbs rock. So I pitch it out of my way. That's when the fight started.Both dogs decided that rock was gold and had to have it.Barking , snarling , growling , rolling , twisting , turning , jumping , you would have thought they were killing each other, no blood but enought noise that my neighbor came over to see what was going on .
So I picked up the rock and pitched it over the fence. That stoped the fight. Then with nothing to fight about they both went over to the 5 gallon bucket and had a drink then found some shade and went to sleep next to each other.
No great morale to this story as it's "Just another day in Paradise"
******Just Saying***********G************


----------



## n3480h (Aug 14, 2013)

Good story.  I dread the day when my dogs finally encounter a skunk. They will no doubt race to catch the "kitty".

Tom


----------



## Ray C (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, they have minds of their own that's for sure.  I have a pitbull and two rat terriers.  They love eachother and get along great -Except when somebody wants someone else's bone.  They each have a big meat bone.  3 bones, 3 dogs -should be easy enough.  Nooooo, the smallest one always tries to take the bone away from the pitbull who puts up with it and just sulks for a while.  When the little guy is done chewing, the pit comes to take over and the little one growls -and that's when the fun starts.  The little one bit the pit one day when they really got into it.  The pit just held the little one down and barked for help.  Mind you, the little one only weighs 11 pounds but he acts like the boss.  This goes on about once a week.  -Sheesh...


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 15, 2013)

Doesn't even take two to keep the juice flowing here.  The new girl is a mess.  I have been working on getting her interested in being in the house and allowed her to get on the couch with me and set.  Last night she came running into the living room and jumped up on the couch, only problem was I was currently laying on it asleep.  Woke up to 60 pounds of dog sitting on my chest licking my face vigorously.  And the best part is I aint complainin.  I was just glad she came in the house and wanted to hang out with her daddy...  The old Golden just looks on like we have both lost our minds and acts like that is just too undignified for her to do something like that.  Yeah, never a dull moment.

Bob


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 15, 2013)

Makes me want to get another dog!

Daryl
MN


----------



## n3480h (Aug 15, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> Makes me want to get another dog!
> 
> Daryl
> MN



Daryl, I know where there's a 5 week old litter of beautiful golden retrievers in NW IA, and the price is very good.

Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 16, 2013)

Daryl,
I can get you hooked up with a German Shepherd Dog.  Youre life will never be the same from then on.  Trust me..... Mine has been turned topsy turvy with the newest girl to come into our little pack.  Wouldn't trade her for 100 times her weight in gold either.  I have had a variety of dogs through the years, but the GSD is by far a completely different critter.

Bob


----------



## n3480h (Aug 16, 2013)

This little guy will be coming home in 2 weeks to join my 9 yr old golden.  I know they will tag team me for treats.

Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 19, 2013)

Tom,
The next two weeks are gonna be the longest 14 days of your life.  When your waiting for a bundle to arrive by the puppy storks.  Mine did the chest leap again last night.  I guess when momma goes out in the yard to see "that dog" I should sit up and be ready. Indi is still a little leary of the house but is getting better and spending more time inside each time we bring her in.  I hate to trap her inside, but until she calms down a bit more we need to get her to  stay inside instead of running back out as soon as she can.  She just really prefers to be outside.  It doesn't matter to her if it is raining or not, she doesn't even seem to notice she is wet.  I think it cools her off and she likes being cooler too.  Her favorite hang out is deep inside a brush thicket near the back door that is shaded.  She has a doggie hole scraped out and lays in there during the day.  She will come immediately, but that is her place during the day.  Congrats on the puppy and it looks like he is going to be a handsome young man too.  Is he pure or no papers?  All of ours are pound saves and refugees, so we never got papers on any of them.  Our Golden is allegedly pure, but the rest were all hienz 57's.  Indi is pure, but we don't have papers on her because she is fixed and has 2 disqualifying traits so she will never show either.  Either way I love that little shepherd a bunch already and I'm looking forward to spending a long life together with her.  It's amazing how they choose their people and when they bond it is thicker than blood.  Indi lives to please me already and you can tell she is very happy when she is interacting with me or playing her favorite game of fetch.  Have a great day and only 13 days to go now....

Bob


----------



## n3480h (Aug 19, 2013)

Bob you are correct - its a long two weeks.  He has no papers, but both parents are on site and it's clear they are pure golden.  This will be my third golden.  Don't really care about the papers, he's not for breeding, just a buddy.  My old golden will enjoy dog company while I'm away at work. My goldens don't bark unless there's something really wrong, or when they are picking a fight with the old guy (me). And I agree, the bond is thicker than blood.  Dog people know this, and enjoy the benefits of a true and loyal friend.


Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup, Unconditional love.  Indi is getting that way with me already.  She is all about playing and fetching her balls and bringing them back to me.  If momma is outside playing with her and I come out she just ignores momma and brings it to me from then on.  She is still a little shaky on being inside, but we bring her in every day and keep her with us for a bit till she calms down and quits pacing.  Once she quits pacing and lays down I slip out to the kitchen and open the dog door.  So when she goes to check it after a while it is magic and open.  We are working on exposing her to regular house noises and showing her that nothing bad is going to happen so she is getting more comfortable with time.  She really prefers to get up on the couch and lay beside me when she is in the house.  I try to mix it up between the couch and my wheel chair so she doesn't get stuck on doing one thing only.  All of our previous dogs didn't have papers and all of them came from the pound or a rescue at the flea market.  They make the best dogs, it is like they know you saved them from death and they really are loyal to show their appreciation.  Holly and I only take the big dogs nobody else wants.  Our only requirement is they are female and fixed.  That way they don't wander in search of the girls and don't dig out or do half the junk a male dog does.  Our Golden is getting pretty old now, she turned 14 in June, so she has been with us for a few great years.  When she was a young dog she could run a squirrel down in a heart beat.  Now she just watches them play in the yard.  Same thing with a rabbit, now she watches them in the driveway and doesn't even get up any more.   That is part of the reason for getting Indi now, so Hally can teach her all the house rules and get her trained before she passes.  As long as she is comfortable and not in pain we are going to keep her as long as we can.  When she starts to suffer we will have to do the dirty deed then.  Good luck on being patient and waiting the rest of the two weeks.  It's gonna be tough, I know....
Bob


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 19, 2013)

Just got home from buying road trip 900 miles 2 days had to hurry cause we missed our babies Sam 6 yr old 175 pd English mastif and brutis 1-5 year old 180 and still growi g,,  had to save brutis life twice in first year.  He was chocking so igot behind him to do him lick?he must have thought I was trying to have sex or something!!!!  Ended up me on my bak and he finally hacked up a big biscuit as hard as hockey puck . Wife's cooking ??? Couple months later he went through ice on pond. Not pretty about 20 degrees out  we both made it. Barely!!!  Scruffy


----------



## railfancwb (Aug 20, 2013)

Cats can do that to your life as well. My two youngest have chase games at 3:00AM, often luring some of the older ones into the sport. When I hear crashes now, I just roll over and [try to] go back to sleep. 

Way, way back, I had a dog who had a pet cat. They would lope along the street as though the dog was chasing the cat. If a neighbor's dog came out to join the chase, my dog would beat the **** out of it. I think the cat was bait, as that dog could win outside his weight class.


----------



## nobog (Aug 21, 2013)

Meet Elroy - he's the troublemaker as you can guess - and his sister, Capri, she's as mellow as they come, she will not leave your side.


----------



## Ray C (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh, they look like a handful!  Adorable little devils...  What breed are they?  



nobog said:


> Meet Elroy - he's the troublemaker as you can guess - and his sister, Capri, she's as mellow as they come, she will not leave your side.
> 
> View attachment 59276


----------



## nobog (Aug 21, 2013)

Boston Terriers - they have no tails!

Very lovable, sleep about 16-18 hrs a day.  We are going on a 2 week vacation in a bit and they get to go to "doggy spa" (kennel) so they aren't going to like us so much then!

Jim


----------



## Ray C (Aug 21, 2013)

I was thinking that in the back of my mind but also thought they might be some type of bull-mix.  -Handsome little things...  I'm sure they'll enjoy the vacation center.

Ray





nobog said:


> Boston Terriers - they have no tails!
> 
> Very lovable, sleep about 16-18 hrs a day. We are going on a 2 week vacation in a bit and they get to go to "doggy spa" (kennel) so they aren't going to like us so much then!
> 
> Jim


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 22, 2013)

Indi hit a milestone today.  She just decided to come in the house voluntarily during the day.  I was outside playing fetch and it started to rain a bit so I rolled back into the patio and she just barged right through the dog door into the house.  By the time I got inside she was up on the couch belly up lookin for love. Little by little she is getting more used to being in the house and hearing all of the house noises and nothing bad has happened so she is calming down and relaxing quicker every time she comes in.  Momma usually goes out in the evening when she gets home and plays fetch for a while and the brings her in on the leash.  She didn't need any convincing to do it all by herself today....

Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought I had posted some pics of my little girl, but apparently I imagined it.  So I will add some to the post now.  The first ones are right after her arrival fome from the foundation, the next one is her getting airborne chasing after her ball and catching it in mid air and the last one is her sitting beside me in my wheelchair.  She is a tad small for a full grown female at just under 60 Lbs, but she is still just now an adult so we are looking for her to fill out a bit as she gets a little more mature.  Enjoy eh pics.

Bob


----------



## xalky (Aug 23, 2013)

She's beautiful. Don't be afraid to teach her stuff, German Shepard's love to learn, super smart dogs. 

I had a childhood dog that was half shepard and half doberman. He was smarter than a lot of humans I know....:whistle:


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 23, 2013)

I got her pedigree info this morning and her Momma was a Czech working line champion and her father was a conformation show champion too.  Both parents are on the premises of the foundation I got her from and both dogs are very good looking animals in very good shape and temperament.  When I got that info this morning I went to the pedigree finder site and looked both of her blood lines up all the way back for 7 generations.  Lots of Red all over the page for both mother and fathers blood line too.  I am just now learning to read what it says, but it is way impressive and all in German too.

Bob


----------



## n3480h (Aug 23, 2013)

Bob, she's beautiful, and I'm glad she's getting used to her new home.  She'll fill out just fine, and then she'll jump up on you when you're laying on the couch, lol.  And of course I love the Golden - obviously well cared for.  I need to find a market for Golden fur, its on everything I own and he just keeps making more.

Great dogs.  Thanks for the pics.

Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks,  The Golden turned 14 in june.  She is getting a bit slower and doesn't hear and see as well as she used to, but she is still a great dog and has been a great companion while we have had her.   We do tend to fawn over our girls and spoil them  to the core, but that just makes em unique and more fun.

Bob


----------



## n3480h (Aug 26, 2013)

Little Piper came home yesterday.  My granddaughter and Piper are already best friends.  My 9 year old Golden thinks Piper is a Martian.  Little sleep for me until Piper settles in.




Tom


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Aug 27, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> I thought I had posted some pics of my little girl, but apparently I imagined it.  So I will add some to the post now.  The first ones are right after her arrival fome from the foundation, the next one is her getting airborne chasing after her ball and catching it in mid air and the last one is her sitting beside me in my wheelchair.  She is a tad small for a full grown female at just under 60 Lbs, but she is still just now an adult so we are looking for her to fill out a bit as she gets a little more mature.  Enjoy eh pics.
> 
> Bob



Nice dog, Rbeckett. What are the items surrounding the clock in the last photo?

My funny looking kids.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 27, 2013)

The clock came from  Sears I think.  My wife got it while I was in Iraq.  The stuff around the clock face is gears and beams like a rube Goldberg type of machine.

Bob


----------



## cweber (Aug 28, 2013)

Dogs are great to come home to after work, because no matter how bad a day you've had they are happy to see you 

Here is our 3 years old Cocker Spaniel and 6 months old Norwegian Elkhound. 

Friends until the little one has had enough and then you'd think they were killing each other...


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 1, 2013)

A friend of mine raises Cockers and he says they are very easy to train and very job oriented.  Being a spaniel  does make them very vocal and noisey too.  The worwegian  is a good lookin dog too.  Will he get large when he is fully grown or stay about the size of the cocker?   The pic kind of makes the puppy look like he is much smaller than he probably really is.   Thanks for the pic

Bob


----------



## cweber (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Bob,

You friend is correct about the spaniels. They also love lying on your lap while you watch a movie 

The Norwegian Elkhound is 6 months old. He will get a little larger and similar in stature to a Husky. Our pup is larger than the Cocker already. Even in that photo he is larger.


Cheers, Colin



Rbeckett said:


> A friend of mine raises Cockers and he says they are very easy to train and very job oriented.  Being a spaniel  does make them very vocal and noisey too.  The worwegian  is a good lookin dog too.  Will he get large when he is fully grown or stay about the size of the cocker?   The pic kind of makes the puppy look like he is much smaller than he probably really is.   Thanks for the pic
> 
> Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 10, 2013)

Well.... Madness has shown her face again at our house.  Momma came home from work Saturday and said that while she was at Petsmart getting 2 bags of dog food that she was looking at puppies.....  If momma is looking at puppies it is a strange thing.  She is the one who keeps me from having 10 dogs and tries to be a rudder for some of my more insane ideas.  So I mentioned this too the lady I got Indi from and she said funny I should mention that we were looking for a companion for Indi and that they had another dog that was washing out of the candidate pool for service dogs.  Her quirk is she does not like thunder and lightning and our Golden has been like that for 14 years so we know how to deal with that issue so I asked momma if she wanted another shepherd and she said sure why not.... She must be getting ready to ask for something really big because she is never this easy to convince about a dog.  But hey what the heck it is a good fortune deal and I will take it, no matter what I end up paying in the future.  With Momma there is always a trade involved and most of the time it isn't too awfull so I am willing to give it a try. So soon I will be posting picks of the second shepherd and we will be full at the inn for a while...I hope.  I'll let y'all know how this insanity works out when something changes, or a new dog comes home from the foundation.

Bob


----------



## Ray C (Sep 10, 2013)

Uh Oh, you're in trouble.  Somethings' brewing.  -Don't leave cash in your wallet and keep an eye on your personal credit card.  Aside from that, I hope you get another good dog.


Ray




Rbeckett said:


> Well.... Madness has shown her face again at our house. Momma came home from work Saturday and said that while she was at Petsmart getting 2 bags of dog food that she was looking at puppies..... If momma is looking at puppies it is a strange thing. She is the one who keeps me from having 10 dogs and tries to be a rudder for some of my more insane ideas. So I mentioned this too the lady I got Indi from and she said funny I should mention that we were looking for a companion for Indi and that they had another dog that was washing out of the candidate pool for service dogs. Her quirk is she does not like thunder and lightning and our Golden has been like that for 14 years so we know how to deal with that issue so I asked momma if she wanted another shepherd and she said sure why not.... She must be getting ready to ask for something really big because she is never this easy to convince about a dog. But hey what the heck it is a good fortune deal and I will take it, no matter what I end up paying in the future. With Momma there is always a trade involved and most of the time it isn't too awfull so I am willing to give it a try. So soon I will be posting picks of the second shepherd and we will be full at the inn for a while...I hope. I'll let y'all know how this insanity works out when something changes, or a new dog comes home from the foundation.
> 
> Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 20, 2013)

Well she made it home Wed afternoon late and did pretty good.  She decided we weren't tired at 2 AM and got everybody up early Thursday.  Then she teamed up with the other Shepherd and spent the entire day running and romping in the back yard at top speed.  We figured she was going to sleep much better than Wed nite and we might get to sleep till the alarm goes off anyway.  3AM and Dix is waking her people for the day today... I guess I should be thankful for that whole extra hour she gave us over yesterday anyway.  She is just a tad darker than her sister by about 2 shades on the brown and she has a dark black stripe running straight down her chest top to bottom too.  It is hard to tell the difference between them when they are at a distance.  When they are up close it is easy Dix has her ears up and Indi has her ears down.  Dix is a little more filled out than Indi too.  She apparently gained a few pounds when they took her out of training and brought her back from the foster home to the foundation.  So here is a pic of dix laying in the living room chillin after a hard day of running and romping with her sister.  They share the same father, but both of their mothers are from Czech republic and working dog lines.

Bob


----------

